# [xfce4.6] J'ai quelques petites erreurs

## Biloute

Le problème est que j'ai à la fois de l'anglais et du français.

Par exemple dans la fenetre de wicd la barre d'outils m'affiche Réseau Disconnect All Refresh Preferences About Quit puis en dessous j'ai choisir parmi les réseaux suivants et tout le reste est en français.

Ensuite certaines fenetres ont le bouton en bas à droite qui dit Fermer et d'autres qui dit Close

Par exemple si je tape dans un terminal

```
xfce4-about
```

La fenetre qui s'ouvre est en francais alors que la fenetre suivant est en anglais avec des messages d'erreur

```
$ xfce4-appearance-settings 

(xfce4-appearance-settings:3141): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/Xfce/LastCustomDPI" does not exist on channel "xsettings"
```

Lorsque je lance un startxfce4 dans le shell, j'ai plein de messages d'erreur avec xfconf-WARNING ou GLib-GLobject-CRITICAL

Pourtant j'ai mis le systeme en francais

```
$ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Et j'ai compilé xfce-meta avec les uses session -minimal

----------

## xaviermiller

Des erreurs ou juste des traductions manquantes, car non traduites en FR ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

C'est des erreurs dont l'une des conséquences est au niveau de la traduction.

----------

## brubru

Tiens j'ai le même comportement pour les traductions:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite certaines fenetres ont le bouton en bas à droite qui dit Fermer et d'autres qui dit Close
> 
> Par exemple si je tape dans un terminal
> ...

 

Mais sans le message d'erreur.

à y regarder de plus prêt. Le paquet xfce-utils (pour xfce4-about) installe un fichier de localisation: (/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/xfce-utils.mo) mais pas xfce4-settings (pour xfce4-appearance-settings).

Pourtant le fichier fr.po est bien présent dans le paquet source (et la traduction semble complète). Je penche donc pour un problème à l'installation.

Que nous dit bugzilla ?

--> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298460.

Bruno

----------

## Fenril

J'ai eu le même problème lors de la dernière mise à jour de Xfce, pour xfce4-mouse-settings et d'autres composants Xfce (mais pas tous) qui se sont retrouvés en anglais. Je n'ai jamais cherché à régler ce problème, s'il s'agit bien d'un problème, en même temps, je n'ouvre pas sans arrêt ces programmes donc bon. peut-être qu'on retrouvera une traduction 100% française à la prochaine MAJ.

Property "/Xfce/LastCustomDPI" me fait plus penser à une erreur au niveau de xorg ou du pilote d'affichage, pas à un problème de traduction.

----------

